# Need Tecumseh Plastic Starter Switch Housing



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
I recently purchased a used spare Tecumseh Electric Starter (Model 33329) for my Ariens 24" Snow Thro Snow Blower. The plastic starter switch housing is broken around the prongs. This seems to be typical for these housings. Where can I purchase a new housing or at least good used one? All replies will be greatly appreciated.
Richard
Here is a photo of my housing.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Broken plug*

Can you say JB Weld?









Unscrew it, align the various pieces, put some JB Weld around the various broken spots and screw it back together. Slip the end of a drop cord onto the end of the plug while it dries.

Done that twice and so far it's holding.

If the prongs are broken or burnt off on yours, you'd need to fix that also, mine were ok.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

I have done that on my other housing. I wish the plastic was a bit more pliable and not so rigid. If I can get a good used one, I will make a mold and recast it. Hoping someone has a good used one.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out ebay: 

Tecumseh Electric Starter Switch Snowblower Snow Blower Snowthrower MJ265 | eBay


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

I had one of those on a sears blower and I got a two prong replacement appliance cord and butt spliced it in and hid the splices in the box. It looked and worked great. It also eliminated the need to have an extention cord if you where within 5ft of a plug.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Everyone. Did Grand Forks get hammered from the last blizzard yesterday? I hear predictions of another Red River Flood in 2013. Sheez!


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

We got it alright. I spent something like 6hrs outside snowblowing. I had some drifts up to my waist to deal with so about 40in deep. It was a mess getting around town in a car but with 4wd I was alright as I had to take care of some friends drives.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Check out ebay:
> 
> Tecumseh Electric Starter Switch Snowblower Snow Blower Snowthrower MJ265 | eBay


I bought it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah I heard that the kids in the area of ND are trying to bag a million sand bags in preparation!!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Great! Glad to help!


----------

